# cherry pie in cherry capital



## cybergranny (Mar 11, 2011)

Here is something to consider....My sister went to Traverse City, Mi and while there wanted a sugar free cherry pie. She changed her mind at $19.00 for the pie. Their reason, NO CHERRIES in the cherry capital. Take heed, it's gonna get worse.

If you would care to listen, I got an email this am "America in Drought" that gives some pretty interesting historical as well as current facts regarding our current situation.

http://www.watchmanscry.com/audio/news9_072512.mp3


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

Well you can blame the drought for some things but not the cherry/peach/apple/apricot problems this year.. our lovely 2 week stretch of 80 degree weather which had the blooms out and then the normal Michigan weather showed up and frost burnt them all.


----------



## cybergranny (Mar 11, 2011)

Emerald said:


> Well you can blame the drought for some things but not the cherry/peach/apple/apricot problems this year.. our lovely 2 week stretch of 80 degree weather which had the blooms out and then the normal Michigan weather showed up and frost burnt them all.


I should have clarified what I was getting at. The weather. It seems if one thing doesn't get us this year another does.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

cybergranny said:


> I should have clarified what I was getting at. The weather. It seems if one thing doesn't get us this year another does.


Hahaha! I was wondering if that was what you were aiming for..  
Our Mother is tired of us living on her like fleas and poisoning her and polluting her.. she is just gonna shake us all off like fleas too.. just think.. floods/droughts/earthquakes/tsunamis. We all better get the hint soon or she's gonna break out the big guns.. The more jungle that gets chopped down the more rare/dangerous diseases are going to show up.. ever wonder why it seems the worst of the flus/bugs seem to come from the tropics?


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

and that's why you should consider two years worth of food storage... We canned cherries last year and thought we'd never get done pitting them, but with some careful usage, we will last until next summer.


----------

